# Bucket Splash Guard



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you tried one of these? They are great for mixing mud fast and no mess. Even better mixing dry, whether it is texture or setting type mud. They are great! I got one this week. Bet you'll like it.
http://www.bucketsplashguard.com/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Why do all these guys promo videos suck!? :blink:
I mean, clearly I know you're trying to sell a product, but I mean seriously? We're not retards, we're drywallers. There's a difference!
Not a big one! But there is one.

When you mix your mud and it's as soupy as that and you angle your paddle so that mud goes flying everywhere....well ya...than you're a retard.

When you mix it a second time with the splash guard on and the mud doesn't even get on the splash guard at all!?!? Well then! Look at that! It's a miracle! He learnt how to use his drill properly!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why do all these guys promo videos suck!? :blink:


Have to agree. It was a bit cheesy. But the Splash Guard works great.

I could send one to you and you could try it and make a video for them.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Have to agree. It was a bit cheesy. But the Splash Guard works great.
> 
> I could send one to you and you could try it and make a video for them.


Hahaha! Maybe! 
I'd do it for the sake of filming a good video because I think it would be challenging to do. Not gonna lie, it's not an easy product to do a video on. I mean, how much more boring can it get? lol. 
It's half a bucket, which sits on another bucket. haha.
Would be interesting to see what I'd be able to come up with though.

I use another method for mixing my mud right now.
It does the same thing, but is also hands free :thumbsup:
I have a video of that coming out soon.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Maybe!
> I'd do it for the sake of filming a good video because I think it would be challenging to do. Not gonna lie, it's not an easy product to do a video on. I mean, how much more boring can it get? lol.
> It's half a bucket, which sits on another bucket. haha.
> Would be interesting to see what I'd be able to come up with though.
> ...


Keep us posted. I would like to see your video. And I bet I could convince the owner to come on here and promote it. And maybe send ya one. But if he won't, I will.  I have two and can only mix one at a time. Have never tried mixing two buckets at once. A drill in each hand mixing tow buckets would make another great video.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Have you tried one of these? They are great for mixing mud fast and no mess. Even better mixing dry, whether it is texture or setting type mud. They are great! I got one this week. Bet you'll like it.
> http://www.bucketsplashguard.com/


 lol that funny why :blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> lol that funny why :blink:lol


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Maybe!
> I'd do it for the sake of filming a good video because I think it would be challenging to do. Not gonna lie, it's not an easy product to do a video on. I mean, how much more boring can it get? lol.
> It's half a bucket, which sits on another bucket. haha.
> Would be interesting to see what I'd be able to come up with though.
> ...


You running the trim tex mixer been thinking about one?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> You running the trim tex mixer been thinking about one?


Can't go wrong buddy! :thumbsup:
I'll have a video out very shortly for it.
Awesome tool!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Better hurry up:jester: Convince my mixers on its last leg


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can you post a link to the Trim Tex mixer?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Better hurry up:jester: Convince my mixers on its last leg


I need more footage damnit!
I have some I can maybe show you privately...
I'll make you a short video that you can view priately. 
I have some footage, enough to show you how it works, but not enough to complete my film.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Can you post a link to the Trim Tex mixer?


Link
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=automixer

And their current video on it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you attached it to other buckets? 
We mix several at a time. (8 or 10)
When texturing we mix 12 to 20.
Will it stand up to that? One right after another? I don't imagine you mix one then use it and mix another.
The price isn't bad, either. About the same as a drill and mixer.
Intriguing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pull 3 or 4 scoops out of the bucket before ya throw in the boat paddle [bow tie]. This will save you alot of mess.


or....http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Mixing-Tools/Advance-Tornado-Power-Mixer.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Have you attached it to other buckets?
> We mix several at a time. (8 or 10)
> When texturing we mix 12 to 20.
> Will it stand up to that? One right after another? I don't imagine you mix one then use it and mix another.
> ...


So far it's stood up to everything I put it through no problem!
I haven't tried mixing bucket after bucket after bucket, but I have turned it on, walked away, cleaned my bazooka, clean my truck, go get a coffee and then come back and it's still mixing my mud for me!:thumbsup:
I don't think you'll find a harder worker than that drill!
I'm not gonna lie, I'd like to say it allows me to be more productive and allows me to accomplish other tasks, but we more or less just stand there, drinking coffee, watching the drill, talking about how sweet it is that we don't have to be doing it! Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Pull 3 or 4 scoops out of the bucket before ya throw in the boat paddle [bow tie]. This will save you alot of mess.


I agree with you to a point. But to speed the mixing and leave the bucket full, you just snap this on and you can mix a lot faster without any mess. I works.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So far it's stood up to everything I put it through no problem!
> I haven't tried mixing bucket after bucket after bucket, but I have turned it on, walked away, cleaned my bazooka, clean my truck, go get a coffee and then come back and it's still mixing my mud for me!:thumbsup:
> I don't think you'll find a harder worker than that drill!
> I'm not gonna lie, I'd like to say it allows me to be more productive and allows me to accomplish other tasks, but we more or less just stand there, drinking coffee, watching the drill, talking about how sweet it is that we don't have to be doing it! Hahaha! :lol:


I bet that is what we would do too. 
Have you used it to mix any bag mud, like texture or setting type?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So far it's stood up to everything I put it through no problem!
> I haven't tried mixing bucket after bucket after bucket, but I have turned it on, walked away, cleaned my bazooka, clean my truck, go get a coffee and then come back and it's still mixing my mud for me!:thumbsup:
> I don't think you'll find a harder worker than that drill!
> I'm not gonna lie, I'd like to say it allows me to be more productive and allows me to accomplish other tasks, but we more or less just stand there, drinking coffee, watching the drill, talking about how sweet it is that we don't have to be doing it! Hahaha! :lol:


 That made me laugh out loud!!!! :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I bet that is what we would do too.
> Have you used it to mix any bag mud, like texture or setting type?


All our mud down here is bag mud.
As far as setting compounds It's amazing!!
I was honestly very skeptical about mixing setting compounds with it because I didn't think the paddle would get all the powder in the corners and such, but to my amazement, it's seriously the best mixer I've ever tried. 
My sheetrock and mud are sooo smoothe! I actually never put any thought into mixing my mud before. But this thing just like beats the sh!t out of the mud and it's like whipped cream!
So nice to work with!
Not only the drill, but the design of the paddle as well. First off, the paddle is huge! Like gigantic! It's extremely easy to clean because it's so big, you can use any brush or sponge to clean it.
And it's not long! so it doesn't take up allot of room.
I think that's why it mixes setting compounds so great, because of how big the paddle is. Just turn it on, let it mix, and slowly add your powder! Completely hands free.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> All our mud down here is bag mud.
> As far as setting compounds It's amazing!!
> I was honestly very skeptical about mixing setting compounds with it because I didn't think the paddle would get all the powder in the corners and such, but to my amazement, it's seriously the best mixer I've ever tried.
> My sheetrock and mud are sooo smoothe! I actually never put any thought into mixing my mud before. But this thing just like beats the sh!t out of the mud and it's like whipped cream!
> ...


Man, yer making me wanna spend 250 bucks!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Man, yer making me wanna spend 250 bucks!


Hahaha!!! Don't watch my video when it's done then! :jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

There will probably be one at my door step before I see your video. 
Brandon from Wall Tools ships real fast!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I agree with you to a point. But to speed the mixing and leave the bucket full, you just snap this on and you can mix a lot faster without any mess. I works.


As Moose boy said in his one post, we get our mud in a bag and cardboard box up here in Banada

Watching your video you posted got me thinking I never thought about a splash guard before. But half way through your vid I thought, "hell if I wanted a splash guard, I could use the cardboard box our mud comes in:yes:"

I will try it tomorrow, if it works, I don't see that product being a big seller up here:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> As Moose boy said in his one post, we get our mud in a bag and cardboard box up here in Banada
> 
> Watching your video you posted got me thinking I never thought about a splash guard before. But half way through your vid I thought, "hell if I wanted a splash guard, I could use the cardboard box our mud comes in:yes:"
> 
> I will try it tomorrow, if it works, I don't see that product being a big seller up here:thumbup:


When I asked about the bag mud, I meant dry. We use dry powder and mix it for texture. I don't use the box or bucket mud for texture. I like the way the bag mud flows through the sprayer much better. It is designed for texture. And it is cheaper. Not intending to argue with you.  Just hoping to start a fight. We haven't had a good knock down drag out for quite a while on here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> When I asked about the bag mud, I meant dry. We use dry powder and mix it for texture. I don't use the box or bucket mud for texture. I like the way the bag mud flows through the sprayer much better. It is designed for texture. And it is cheaper. Not intending to argue with you.  Just hoping to start a fight. We haven't had a good knock down drag out for quite a while on here.


It's not a argument, just stating a fact.

Up here in Canada, everyone gets their drywall compound in the box, it's cheaper. There's a environmental tax on our buckets up here around 3 bucks more compared to the box mud. It's one of the few times we half to be nice to a painter, so we can get some buckets.:whistling2:

So just saying, want a splash guard, stick the cardboard box on the bucket, for those that get their mud that way:yes:

As for arguments, whats with the thank you in tims post Moose boy:furious:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I picked up a few of these at a recent job, I have some with the hole in center but couldnt find right away. They are great for mixing on finished surfaces or any surface that you dont want to get wet. I also use them as simple covers when not using the mud in bucket.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I wish I had a dollar for every speck of mud hitting me right in the eye when mixing hot mud, it always seems to happen when I've been having a bad day


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

This has come up before, trimtexs auto mixer, Joe nearly sent me one before the days of PT, (Post 36 :whistling2, I wasnt expecting it though, Big item to send to me, Did you ever make a 230v model for oz and NZ Joe???

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-mixer-trim-tex-2093/

Simsner got one, Post 74 for his line up of bucket, He says its great, Actually reading it back now that was Joes first post on dwt, Hasnt he come a long way, Buck asked for some different trims and look what trimtex delivered :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The splash guard, Well, I dont think i would bother, Im sure it works but does it fit all buckets?? And another thing to clean so its not for me, I dont tend to make a big mess mixing.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just use a 8 gallon bucket with box mut ....that is very easy


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys must not mix much mud from dry. (Texture.) In our market nearly all houses are knockdown and orange peel. We mix at least twelve buckets of texture from dry for every house. The splash guard is a real plus in that situation. I don't like to spray with the box or bucket mud.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont mix the dry bag stuff for texture anymore. We have mixed our fair share of 50 gallon drums of the dry  ( dang that sucked) after the ready sprays came out I never looked at a bag of the dry again. You are right as its a very good mud for spray but the readysprays for me are just as good, and much easier to work with. No boogers:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

chris said:


> I dont mix the dry bag stuff for texture anymore. We have mixed our fair share of 50 gallon drums of the dry  ( dang that sucked) after the ready sprays came out I never looked at a bag of the dry again. You are right as its a very good mud for spray but the readysprays for me are just as good, and much easier to work with. No boogers:thumbsup:


Chris,

Tried to send a message to you but received a pop up stating that you have exceeded your limit for messages. Says you have to clear out old to make room for new.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every speck of mud hitting me right in the eye when mixing hot mud, it always seems to happen when I've been having a bad day


 We wouldn't be half as respected as we are if sweat and tears didn't go into our work.... 

oh wait, we get no respect


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every speck of mud hitting me right in the eye when mixing hot mud, it always seems to happen when I've been having a bad day


Maybe you are just too short - us taller guys dont seem to have that problem. :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Maybe you are just too short - us taller guys dont seem to have that problem. :laughing:


6ft 1" without a woody :whistling2:
There was this one time I got a speck of mud on one eyeball, closed it and kept mixing then got a speck in the other eye.....I gave up and washed them out.
My problem is I just can't blink fast enough.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

So all of us need a Splash Guard and be pain free!! :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> So all of us need a Splash Guard and be pain free!! :yes:


Nah, I think PT explained it earlier......I'm just dumb and don't know how to mix


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Anybody who wants to see a preview of the Trim-Tex auto-mixer video just let me know and I can send you a private link to Dropbox which shows some of the raw footage I've quickly pieced together before finishing the actual video.
Just send me an e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good idea, Gaz! Thank you!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Got it. Nice work, PT!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tim, I would delete your addy from that post now if I were you. Gotta watch out for spammers.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Got it. Nice work, PT!


Thanks Tim!
Give you an idea how the drill works.



gazman said:


> Tim, I would delete your addy from that post now if I were you. Gotta watch out for spammers.


Good call Gazman.
I re-edited my post, so if anyone's interested just e-mail me instead. Easier that way.
Therefor only my e-mails out there instead of everyone elses.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just went back and edited the post. I don't mind spammers too much anyway. :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PM sent PT


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent email PT.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Top job PT :thumbsup:. I may have to get a different phone, then my videos might turn out like that :lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Top job PT :thumbsup:. I may have to get a different phone, then my videos might turn out like that :lol::lol::lol:.


Nothing wrong with your videos as they are my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I just went back and edited the post. I don't mind spammers too much anyway. :blink:


You dont mind spammers?? You must be lonely Tim.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have my filters set pretty tight. Not much comes in. Just about all of the un-wanteds go into a junk mail/spam folder. I can filter through them without opening. And throw away or keep.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Anybody who wants to see a preview of the Trim-Tex auto-mixer video just let me know and I can send you a private link to Dropbox which shows some of the raw footage I've quickly pieced together before finishing the actual video.
> Just send me an e-mail: [email protected]


Thanks for the vid PT! Great work!

Just wondering though, what holds the mixer on the drill? Or does it just rest on the bottom of the bucket? If a guy uses a taller bucket will it slip off??

Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a quick video showing the Bucket Splash Guard.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2b08s4g6aexr9w/bsg 014.MOV


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Here is a quick video showing the Bucket Splash Guard.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2b08s4g6aexr9w/bsg%20014.MOV


Are your mixing a milkshake?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

jcampbell said:


> Are your mixing a milkshake?


Vanilla....

No, it is Never Miss Final Coat.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Vanilla....
> 
> No, it is Never Miss Final Coat.


Ha ok. Not sure what that is. Texture?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://never-miss.net/finalcoat.html
It is a product that is sprayed on over drywall to achieve a level five surface. It is a great product. Worth trying. You add it to mud and thin it and spray it on. Takes care or the joint flashing different from the paper. Super in high light situations. Where the light is at the end of a wall and they are going to use semi gloss paint. We sue it in the whole house for smooth wall.


----------

